# Problems with copying image files to SD card in Mac Snow Leopard



## NJHeart2Heart (May 10, 2010)

Hi all,
Hoping some Mac people can help me out here. This weekend I gifted my parents a digital photo frame. The frame came with a 1Gb off-brand SD card. I exported about 3'' image files to jpg on my hard drive and then attempted to move / copy them onto the SD card (about 128 mbs of data). It started giving me problems around #184, and said one of two errors. One error was that the files cannot be placed on the card because there is not enough space (???!!!) and the other had to do with one of the files being corrupted (I think). I tried to copy the same files from hard drive to one of my own photography SD cards, and got the same problem around the same spot. 

Has anyone come across these issues themselves? I just don't know what else I can check other than the cards. OSX is so foreign to me- I admit I still really miss the regular finder commands/context menus in Windows and feel that Win does have a corner on those file actions...

Is there a way to force the OS to copy AROUND whatever files are having issues instead of stopping right there and refusing to try any others after that?


----------



## sizzlingbadger (May 11, 2010)

Format the card from the MAC using MS DOS file system and try again. Use the Disk Utility to do this.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 11, 2010)

The Mac OS is obviously very foreign... your profile says you're running the XP version!   

So to add to Nik's comments, you'll find Disk Utility in the Applications &gt; Utilities folder. Apart from that, I think I'd try deselecting that photo and copying the rest.

And while you're missing Explorer, check out Pathfinder http://www.cocoatech.com/. It fills a lot of the gaps for me.


----------



## NJHeart2Heart (May 11, 2010)

Thanks to both Badger and Victoria. I'll try those options tonight!
and I'll change my profile  

I like my Mac, but yes I REALLY miss some of the functionality in windows finder (xp). I'll definitely look into that software solution.


Dawn


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 11, 2010)

[quote author=NJHeart2Heart link=topic=9785.msg66352#msg66352 date=12736'957']
and I'll change my profile  
[/quote]

No rush, it made me smile!


----------



## sizzlingbadger (May 11, 2010)

You will get used to Finder and all the hidden shortcuts on the Mac...


----------



## NJHeart2Heart (May 12, 2010)

Thanks all. I did change my profile ("am I a clown... do I amuse you?..." LOL), but haven't gotten a chance to reformat the card. I hope that will do the trick!

I dunno about mac shortcuts.. I am soooo used to using right click.. and NOT used to using keyboard shortcuts.. It's been since August, and I still haven't figured out much but the very basics on my Mac.. I really WANT to love my Mac... but it's definitely not been love at first sight but a gradual warming up... becoming friends first... about mutually respecting one's "MO" (It's a one sided affair so far!!! )  

Dawn


----------



## RikkFlohr (May 12, 2010)

CTRL Click = Right Click


----------



## NJHeart2Heart (May 12, 2010)

Thanks Rikk,

Although I should clarify.. it's not the right click vs. ctrl-click difference I'm concerned about (although it certainly helps to know that) but in Windows, a right click brings up a contextual menu which is one of my FAVORITE ways to speed up my workflow process in ANY program. I don't know if ctrl-click also brings up a context menu that is as functional in Mac?

I will try it and see....


----------



## RikkFlohr (May 12, 2010)

I think it will get you what you are looking for . The contextual messages may differ slightly from Win to Mac but they are there for the CTRL Clickin'


----------



## Mark Sirota (May 13, 2010)

And if your Macbook Pro has one of the latest multi-touch touchpads (the kind without a separate button), then a two-finger click will bring up the context menu. No need to use the other hand for the Control key.


----------

